# One more Jin deba ready to go for its new owner



## JBroida (Jun 26, 2013)

and click this for some quick instagram video
[video]http://www.facebook.com/video/embed?video_id=10151547299278860[/video]


----------



## Timthebeaver (Jun 26, 2013)

Just stunning. I think these are hands-down the coolest knives out there.


----------



## Sack of lemons (Jun 26, 2013)

i like the knife but i think the real star of the post is the michel bras book! Every aspiring cook should own a copy to see what can be achieved. Probably my all time favourite.


----------



## JBroida (Jun 26, 2013)

yup... one of the best chefs of all time IMHO


----------



## heirkb (Jun 28, 2013)

Sack of lemons said:


> i like the knife but i think the real star of the post is the michel bras book! Every aspiring cook should own a copy to see what can be achieved. Probably my all time favourite.



I was gonna say something about it, too. Glad you got another copy Jon:thumbsup:


----------



## JBroida (Jun 28, 2013)

me too... i was so sad when it was stolen... i used to read it every day during my break in between lunch and dinner service... i've attempted every recipe in the book


----------



## heirkb (Jun 28, 2013)

Wow, that's pretty crazy. Aren't they all intentionally a little off/vague? Now you've motivated me to at least try to do the same, though I'm not at the level to even be trying a lot of this stuff yet


----------



## JBroida (Jun 28, 2013)

yeah... none of the recipes work... i had to steal notes from a friend of mine who worked for him to get them to work 

also, i hate to say it, but a large part of his cooking works because of where he is and the kinds of things he has access to... its not quite the same elsewhere


----------



## heirkb (Jun 28, 2013)

JBroida said:


> yeah... none of the recipes work... i had to steal notes from a friend of mine who worked for him to get them to work
> 
> also, i hate to say it, but a large part of his cooking works because of where he is and the kinds of things he has access to... its not quite the same elsewhere



Lucky friend. Maybe someday I...lol I'll leave it at that for now and not get my hopes up

You mean the ingredient base he's drawing from? That's what I like about him, he's ingredient driven if I can use the cliche but still super creative and also not in your face about it.

Sorry for derailing your thread, Jon. The deba is nice, too! :lol2:


----------



## JBroida (Jun 29, 2013)

anytime... michel bras is an inspiration... i'm happy to talk about him any time anywhere.

Yes, the ingredient base he is drawing from. Everything he gets is the best he can, and a lot of it makes what we commonly have access to pale in comparison. At least in CA we have access to some pretty awesome veggies. But the fish and meat he gets are really something special.

The guy was years ahead of his time with his food.


----------



## Nasr (Jun 29, 2013)

Michel is a mentor 
worked entremetier for him 9 months in 92

the doc Entre Les Bras or step up to the plate is a must see


----------



## JBroida (Jun 29, 2013)

jealous... hes one i always wanted to work for


----------

